# Employee Work Areas IBC & ANSI A117.1 2003



## jar546 (Mar 10, 2011)

Facts:

Hospital

Pass through sliding window for use by employees only

Window connects a corridor with a work room

Working counter in the room is 48" aff

Pass through sliding window is 43" aff

Architect says that none of it has to be accessible, including the window because of IBC definition of "Employee Work Area" and IBC 1104.3.1 exceptions.

I don't agree.  What is your opinion?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

No disabled employees?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2011)

I can be defined as an "Employee Work Area/space/station" but they are opening thenselves up to a later suit for accessibility. And it will cost more, later, to rip it out and fix it.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 10, 2011)

1104.3.1 only applies to accessible routes, not the sliding window.


----------



## steveray (Mar 10, 2011)

1103.2.3?

1103.2.3 Employee work areas.

Spaces and elements within employee work areas shall only be required to comply with Sections 907.9.1.2, 1007 and 1104.3.1 and shall be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities can approach, enter and exit the work area. Work areas, or portions of work areas, that are less than 150 square feet (14 m2) in area and elevated 7 inches (178 mm) or more above the ground or finish floor where the elevation is essential to the function of the space shall be exempt from all requirements.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 10, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> 1103.2.3?1103.2.3 Employee work areas.
> 
> Spaces and elements within employee work areas shall only be required to comply with Sections 907.9.1.2, 1007 and 1104.3.1 and shall be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities can approach, enter and exit the work area. Work areas, or portions of work areas, that are less than 150 square feet (14 m2) in area and elevated 7 inches (178 mm) or more above the ground or finish floor where the elevation is essential to the function of the space shall be exempt from all requirements.


We are under the 2009 IBC, not the 2006 as quoted.  Are you saying that employee work areas are not required to be compliant with reach ranges?


----------



## steveray (Mar 10, 2011)

Does the 09 read any different? *I* am not saying anything....*I *am just quoting code...seems to be what it says....access and exit....you make other arrangements as needed when you get an employee with a disability (or you get sued)....I don't like it.....Dose anyone else read that differently?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 10, 2011)

Actually, the only diff is 300 sq ft, vs 150.

After reading it and reading it again and again.  I now think that the sliding window, since it is for employees only, does not have to be accessible.

Anyone else have a position on this?

So why do we have t-stats within reach range?  Why do we put wall switches at ADA heights in office buildings that are for employees only?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Actually, the only diff is 300 sq ft, vs 150.After reading it and reading it again and again.  I now think that the sliding window, since it is for employees only, does not have to be accessible.
> 
> Anyone else have a position on this?
> 
> So why do we have t-stats within reach range?  Why do we put wall switches at ADA heights in office buildings that are for employees only?


Because eventually everything will be accessible


----------



## steveray (Mar 10, 2011)

I always push for the accessibility.....and I tell them I don't enforce ADA, and there may be a potential lawsuit there..and move on...

"So why do we have t-stats within reach range? Why do we put wall switches at ADA heights in office buildings that are for employees only? "

Because it doesn't cost any money....

 Every jog in a countertop, or square inch of room in a space is a $......and most people won't spend it if they don't have to...


----------



## Glennman CBO (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe that these areas are under the exception of 1103.2.3 for the window. The window is an "element", in my opinion.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 11, 2011)

did inspection at a factory where the assemibly line, punch presses, and other machinery  did not need to be accessible because it was a employee work area. Light switches and had to be accessible only because the state told me they had to be, but switches on machinery did not need to be.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 11, 2011)

IMO, reach ranges apply to any built in work surface under ADAAG.

In my other opinion, ICC goes to great lengths to allow people to build in inaccessible features.


----------

